# Delta Drill Press



## DenaliWoodworker13 (May 10, 2015)

Does anyone own the Delta 18-900L laser drill press?

Do the dual lasers really make drilling super accurate? 

I was going to just pick up a $150 craftsman drill press. Is it worth it to save the money for the Delta?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't own it, but recently looked at it before buying my used drill press. It's a solid performer, and uniquely suited for woodworking with its table. 

Is it worth 6 times the price of the craftsman, only you can decide that.


----------



## DesignerRyan (Dec 2, 2014)

The lasers are pretty worthless for a drill press. They can be made accurate, but only for one table height at a time. It's because they begin outside the center point of the drill, so as the table height changes, they move.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Lasers are a gimmick, and will get you close at best sometimes, they are not a method of drilling super accurate holes.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

Lasers should be accurate at all heights and bits. There is no mathematical reason for them not to be other than improper calibration.


2 lasers projects a line vertically on the Y axis of the drill bit, their intersection point is ALWAYS at the axis of the drill, at all heights.

Some cheaper lasers may use other mechanisms, probably to make aftermarket mounting more universal.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The problem is the laser is transmitting from behind and above the bit. Therefore it's only accurate at one height before needing to be adjusted. Still it's handy for repetitive work.

If you zero it at the bit on height #1, when you move the table down to level 2 it now displays in front of the bit.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Now that I glanced at the manual, it's a different system than is on my delta drill press. Id have to see it closer to know, but it appears they may have redesigned the system to work as heights adjust. 

My delta drill press has a system that has the issue I've documented in my last post.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

aye, current lasers makes a vertical "plane" of light, inline with the center of the chuck. 

2 intersecting Vertical planes will intersect at the same point in the horizontal plane at all heights.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

With any laser guide it is a matter of dialing it in and trusting that it has not moved. I would not spend the extra money for it, most handyman class drill presses are not super accurate to begin with, but they will get you close enough for woodworking. A good table and some solid stops will likely serve you better.


----------



## marc7101 (Jun 24, 2015)

I have researched loads of drill press reviews over the past year and I don't think it's worth saving up for the Delta. It received mixed reviews from consumers. Here is a page where you can view some reviews and comparisons: http://www.thediyhubby.com/drill-press-reviews/


----------



## Trollin4Tuna (Aug 22, 2015)

Take a look at the Porter Cable PCB660DP. It is around $350 or so if you can find it at Lowes. I think it is a great drill for the price.


----------



## davidrvanallen (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice write up on this subject. I have been using a drill press mounted Rosette cutter head with custom corrugated insert cutters for this operation, which gets really pricey. I will give this method a go next opportunity. Thanks.


----------



## UnisawGuy (Jul 20, 2014)

I think quill travel and speed range is more important than a laser. The laser is only a sales gimmick.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

When drilling a single hole it really doesn't matter how you line up the bit, pencil mark, center punch, laser, if it is slightly off no one will notice, problem comes with multiple holes in a row paced evenly, none of the above methods will be accurate because you are aligning them by eye. 

This when you need a precise indexing system, so forget the laser and build yourself a table for your drill press.


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 29, 2011)

*No more delta presses for me.*

I burnt up the motor on my old drill press and had to have some holes, so I went and purchased the delta you are asking about.
First off the laser is useless!
Then the real problem is the belt! The damn thing is hardly larger than a shoe string. I've had two of them to come apart.
So I went looking on my craigslist and found used presses with really big belts on them so far these presses are holding up well.
BTW the delta belts are only available from Delta.
Big Jim


----------



## DenaliWoodworker13 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your replies! I managed to find an old Craftsman that normally costs $120 at a pawn shop for $40. I figure it's enough to get me started and do some basic drilling tasks until I can afford/figure out which one to buy. Trollin4Tuna, isn't Delta a higher quality version of Porter Cable? I thought they were the same company.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Probably all off-shore, Pacific rim constructions. I've had a little bench-mount 8" Delta for years. Thousands of holes and I'm happy. Big belt, 4? 6? speeds. Cutting and shaping slate stone or Abalone shell for inlays in carvings is fast and accurate (laser pointers would be a nuisance.)

My sole regret is the distance from the chuck to the pillar. I don't know how many times I wish I had at least 10" or 12". That's my driver for picking the next one.


----------



## steveg8 (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys. 
This model uses an old school belt drive but it works flawlessly and changes speeds easily. The Drill Press depth adjustment is awesome and it has a long quill travel of up to six inches. 
I have also reviewed Delta 18 900l, you can find review here.


----------

